# Boob job



## Texan69 (Mar 6, 2021)

Been looking Into getting my girl a breast job...more for me than her but she’s more than ok with it. For those of you who have gotten one for a wife or for the female members if you’ve had one and don’t mind speaking about it. I wanna see the cost and yalls thoughts to if it’s worth it. 

as far as pricing I’ve read online $5,000-$10,000
not sure if that covers just the surgeon or also what it costs to pay the hospital for the surgeon to operate there. I used to date a girl who got herself a breast job and she paid $3,500 and they looked great so not sure how accurate what I read was. 

we’re not looking to do anything crazy just a size or two up. If I could get away with $3,500-5000 I’ll do it. Anymore than that I don’t think it’ll be worth it.

for those of you who’ve paid for one and don’t mind sharing the cost I would greatly appreciate it. 

I have $2,100 set aside just for this so once I hit $3,000 was gonna go do a consult but figured it doesn’t hurt to see what some board members who may know about it share some info


----------



## white ape (Mar 6, 2021)

Ask around for the best doc in your area and go in for a consultation. There’s sizes, types, over muscle cars under muscle, all types of factors to consider. 

the girl with $3500 dollar tits probably went to Mexico. That is hit or miss. Had an ex aunt-in-law get hers in Mexico for 3k or so. Apparently he’s looked wonderful, but I’ve heard plenty of Mexico surgeon horror stories

edit: you can usually pull a line of credit to get them down and go on the payment plan


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 6, 2021)

That 5-10K should cover the total cost. Now, I tell you the following from the experience of paying for 3 of these in my life as well as anesthetizing for a lot of these surgeries.  THE number one complaint post op from women is "I should have gone bigger". Keep that in mind.  Make sure you go to a board certified plastic surgeon.  And also keep I  mind you're not gonna get to touch them for a month afterword. Surgery hurts.  Go with silicone over saline, and under the muscle is generally going to get you a better result.  Hope that helps.

Also keep this in mind.  NO implant, boobs, plates, screws, joints....none, are intended to last a lifetime.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 6, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> That 5-10K should cover the total cost. Now, I tell you the following from the experience of paying for 3 of these in my life as well as anesthetizing for a lot of these surgeries.  THE number one complaint post op from women is "I should have gone bigger". Keep that in mind.  Make sure you go to a board certified plastic surgeon.  And also keep I  mind you're not gonna get to touch them for a month afterword. Surgery hurts.  Go with silicone over saline, and under the muscle is generally going to get you a better result.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Also keep this in mind.  NO implant, boobs, plates, screws, joints....none, are intended to last a lifetime.



What’s the life span of a typical breast surgery?


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 6, 2021)

I like the firm feel of saline better than silicone


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 6, 2021)

i've never had one  nor never paid for one but several of my friends have - either 1st option or 2nd... usually they paid between 5-7500. one girl i know basically went to DDD (looks WAY too big on her little body) and paid 11k. 

as Bricks said... yeah a lot will say they wish they had just spent a little more time and got just a bit more since its usually a 1x, should be. just have her keep in mind her body going forward. i know it may sound weird, but my aunt had them done when she was like 20... she had to have them removed when she was in her 60s bc it hurt her back so bad from all the years. she was little...maybe 90lbs


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 6, 2021)

Things guys dont know but are critical to your question:

1. Eventhough implants can last longer in some women, their typical life span is 10-15 years. A surgeon will advise you to change them within the 10 year period because after that you risk a shit ton of complications. Bare in mind for some they last 6-8years only.

2. Go SALINE ONLY.  If that bubble bursts the body will be able to absorb it, silicone is old fashioned and when/if it bursts its impossible to be fully removed from the tissues and a lot of tissue will have to be removed resulting in having to do further correction procedures. You can actually die from a burst silicone implant. 

3. Be ready to have additional 4-5k aside. Capsular contraptions happen very often, usually due to the implant being too large or the body simply rejecting it. Implants then have to be removed and if you decide not to chance with another set you are looking at additional 5ish k for a boob lift because the implants will have stretched the skin out(granted if they were in the body for long enough).

4. Dont ask size or profile recommendations here - they wont matter. The surgeon will evaluate her body proportions, the width of her ribcage and whether she can have teardrop, round, low/mid/high profile and how big she can go without risking complications.

5. Its basically a way bigger investment in the long run than just your initial payment.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I like the firm feel of saline better than silicone



your wife have em?


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Things guys dont know but are critical to your question:
> 
> 1. Eventhough implants can last longer in some women, their typical life span is 10-15 years. A surgeon will advise you to change them within the 10 year period because after that you risk a shit ton of complications. Bare in mind for some they last 6-8years only.
> 
> ...




thank you for your input/advice very helpful info there 
Greatly appreciate it


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 7, 2021)

Go to Turkey and get a sick hair transplant for yourself as well. Take deal.


----------



## Ped X (Mar 7, 2021)

I had a gf that got a set of bolt ons. They ran about 9k in Canada for a highly recommended doc. He had an operating room in the same bldg as his office so we didn't have to goto a hospital. It wasn't saline, I think it was the silicone ones that cant burst. They called them gummy bear or some shit. Recovery was a bit rough for a couple days but she was kind of a pussy too. Looks like lotsa good info and experiences here already.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Go to Turkey and get a sick hair transplant for yourself as well. Take deal.



lol I need one going bald


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 7, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I had a gf that got a set of bolt ons. They ran about 9k in Canada for a highly recommended doc. He had an operating room in the same bldg as his office so we didn't have to goto a hospital. It wasn't saline, I think it was the silicone ones that cant burst. They called them gummy bear or some shit. Recovery was a bit rough for a couple days but she was kind of a pussy too. Looks like lotsa good info and experiences here already.


 Bolt on? Why not pop rivet em on?


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 7, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> That 5-10K should cover the total cost. Now, I tell you the following from the experience of paying for 3 of these in my life as well as anesthetizing for a lot of these surgeries.  THE number one complaint post op from women is "I should have gone bigger". Keep that in mind.  Make sure you go to a board certified plastic surgeon.  And also keep I  mind you're not gonna get to touch them for a month afterword. Surgery hurts.  Go with silicone over saline, and under the muscle is generally going to get you a better result.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Also keep this in mind.  NO implant, boobs, plates, screws, joints....none, are intended to last a lifetime.



this is 100% spot on! Wife got them and a year later wants them bigger! Had a great doc, cost $8,000, but I love them &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 7, 2021)

Wife has A cups
Never asked or wanted implants!
Firm & pure,
No sag or stretch marks!
Wouldn't trade them for any others!
Smaller breast are best if your in for the long haul!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 7, 2021)

Before and after pics or get banned lol


----------



## Ped X (Mar 7, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Bolt on? Why not pop rivet em on?



****, gorilla glue is where it's at now.


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 7, 2021)

Perfect to me!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

South Florida or California got the best plastic surgery in the country. I love plastic surgery it made my nose exactly what I always wanted... I look hot as fuk now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Just to be funny we all know she doesn’t need a ass job that’s for sure ... hahahahahaha


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Just to be funny we all know she doesn’t need a ass job that’s for sure ... hahahahahaha




added some new ones in the red light district


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2021)

My good friend went from being concave to almost a D for about 4500 a tit — the “gummy bear” type she says 

keep in mind they expire at about 10 years 

she said driving for about a month hurt like a bitch


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2021)

Don’t go by price go by doctors reviews.

Care credit I believe offers credit line with 0% financing if you pay off in 12-16 months for the difference you don’t have saved.

My wife had them before we got together but I think she paid $10k really good doctor I ended up getting a hair transplant by him later. 

My wife says get under the muscle only and saline only also her advice is what ever size she wants go up a size. Also go under armpit. 

Turkey is great for hair transplant but don’t trust boobs out of the country to save money get them by you close to home and do your research.


----------



## white ape (Mar 7, 2021)

Also, there are a lot of women getting them removed these days. Dani Shugart (sp) did a fascinating write up on the health concerns, the issues she was having, and why she got them removed. 

long story short. The implants were making her sick.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Don’t go by price go by doctors reviews.
> 
> Care credit I believe offers credit line with 0% financing if you pay off in 12-16 months for the difference you don’t have saved.
> 
> ...



how much did the hair transplant run/ how much did you like it? I got a bald spot coming in my my scalp lol 
I wouldn’t mind being bald but my hair is so thick on the sides and grows fast I’d be shaving my head every day I was about to look Into ways to make my hair grow less lol


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 7, 2021)

I've never understood why people get elective surgery but please feel free to share pics when they are done!!!!!lol


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 7, 2021)

My wife got hers done in december. About $9k. Theyre unreal


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> how much did the hair transplant run/ how much did you like it? I got a bald spot coming in my my scalp lol
> I wouldn’t mind being bald but my hair is so thick on the sides and grows fast I’d be shaving my head every day I was about to look Into ways to make my hair grow less lol



I would look into more plates more dates.... he has many successful hair treatment protocols that are very successful.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> I've never understood why people get elective surgery but please feel free to share pics when they are done!!!!!lol


It makes a huge difference in someone’s life . It can be life changing and open many new doors. It’s not any different then taking steroids to be honest


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2021)

Dont ever pay for another ladies tits. Let her pay for her own.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Dont ever pay for another ladies tits. Let her pay for her own.


High yaya I missed you


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> It makes a huge difference in someone’s life . It can be life changing and open many new doors. It’s not any different then taking steroids to be honest



Very solid point...I was referring to the pain it creates...but im a giant pussy when it comes to pain lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Very solid point...I was referring to the pain it creates...but im a giant pussy when it comes to pain lol.


Nose job didn’t hurt at all but the recovery is hard . Also I can’t get hit for a few years or u fuk it up and 9 k is gone


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> how much did the hair transplant run/ how much did you like it? I got a bald spot coming in my my scalp lol
> I wouldn’t mind being bald but my hair is so thick on the sides and grows fast I’d be shaving my head every day I was about to look Into ways to make my hair grow less lol



in Chicago $5300 for 1000 hairs in Turkey $1000 flight $2300 for up to 3000 hairs and hotel and ride to and from airport and to the facility included. Turkey way better deal your in Texas my buddy is going to Mexico this month got a deal for $2500 will let. You know how that goes way closer to you. 

The hair transplant so worth it I’m my opinion I need to go back soon again but waiting for more to fall out cause still don’t look too bad in the back. Plus the hair that is transplanted stays in so you can use all the compounds you want lol after my next one gonna use mast again can’t now I shed too much.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Nose job didn’t hurt at all but the recovery is hard . Also I can’t get hit for a few years or u fuk it up and 9 k is gone



$9k and from what your saying you super happy with the result then that’s money we’ll spent. 

investing in your self is always a great investment


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Very solid point...I was referring to the pain it creates...but im a giant pussy when it comes to pain lol.



You would be surprised at how much pain a woman will tolerate for that.  Also remember they give birth.  Any idea what hurts more than that?  Me either and I treat pain for a living.


----------



## white ape (Mar 7, 2021)

kidney stones. Know women that have given birth with zero drugs, get a stone and they want all the drugs 

had a stone once. Didn’t know that was what it was at the time.  Pain so bad I puked. Thought I was going to have to bite a bullet to get rid of the pain. Luckily morphine does a wonderful job. 

oh morphine.... like a giant warm hug.... 




BRICKS said:


> You would be surprised at how much pain a woman will tolerate for that.  Also remember they give birth.  Any idea what hurts more than that?  Me either and I treat pain for a living.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> You would be surprised at how much pain a woman will tolerate for that.  Also remember they give birth.  Any idea what hurts more than that?  Me either and I treat pain for a living.



Dude my wife is super pain tolerant it’s actually scary sometimes. I’m a big sissy when it comes to pain but being the asshole I am I had to prove her wrong lol only comparison to pain from giving birth for a woman is getting kicked in the nuts for a guy lol.

But yeah she’s a beast when it comes to pain.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 7, 2021)

My daughter got hers done. Worried the hell out of me, and now I sometimes worry it will come back to bite her. She looked great before, she looks no better now. She also complained that she didn't go big enough. Two of my GF's three daughters did it, one had them redone because she wanted bigger. Both are ridiculously big and look just plain stupid.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> $9k and from what your saying you super happy with the result then that’s money we’ll spent.
> 
> investing in your self is always a great investment


Bro I couldn’t be happier with the results


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 7, 2021)

My misses has cs 

She was born in South America and went there for the job

15yrs later holding up n looking good still

I have no clue about her type of procedure 

Don’t go too big or they look so fake n unnatural


----------



## RISE (Mar 7, 2021)

What is this 1980?  Noone gives a shit about tit size anymore bruh, its bout dat azz.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bro I couldn’t be happier with the results



in my eyes hair boobs and nose are cool once you start going crazy is when shit gets sketchy I don’t like the look where you can tell shits been done looks trashy to me


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2021)

*** revision ***
sorry silicone not saline my wife said


----------



## j2048b (Mar 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> your wife have em?




mine does, and its time for a re-up... her's are old(er) and started causing pain recently, so now i get to save money as well and i think this time she wants to go with silicone....

and Bricks is correct, right after her tits stopped swelling and the pain subsided, she said she wished she had went bigger......then she had kids....glad she hadnt gone bigger...

spent 4k(ish) but that was circa...2004-2006(ish) time frame


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

RISE said:


> What is this 1980?  Noone gives a shit about tit size anymore bruh, its bout dat azz.



my girl has enough ass lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> my girl has enough ass lol


U could say that twice lol I personally think she fukking hot


----------



## Swiper. (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## j2048b (Mar 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> my girl has enough ass lol



Thats why mine got tits because she already had the ass yet mesquito bites for boobs hahah


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Been looking Into getting my girl a breast job...more for me than her but she’s more than ok with it. For those of you who have gotten one for a wife or for the female members if you’ve had one and don’t mind speaking about it. I wanna see the cost and yalls thoughts to if it’s worth it.
> 
> as far as pricing I’ve read online $5,000-$10,000
> not sure if that covers just the surgeon or also what it costs to pay the hospital for the surgeon to operate there. I used to date a girl who got herself a breast job and she paid $3,500 and they looked great so not sure how accurate what I read was.
> ...


I hope this works out in your favor.
but in my experience I was with a woman for a while with fake ones. And I would take real over fake mayday. Even small fake ones. I mean unless she is really unhappy. They do not even remotely feel the same. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2021)

My wife needs a reduction because they kill her back. Poor thing.

I’ve never been a boob guy (I’m certainly not complaining!). I’m a butt guy. She didn’t have one but years of squats have remedied that.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> I hope this works out in your favor.
> but in my experience I was with a woman for a while with fake ones. And I would take real over fake mayday. Even small fake ones. I mean unless she is really unhappy. They do not even remotely feel the same. This is just my opinion.



i love my wife’s boobs but I won’t say no if she’s wants bigger and o can make it happen by setting a little aside without causing financial stress 
but that makes sense . Ivd heard a lot of guys say in their opinion the fake ones look good in clothes or a lingerie etc but the real deal beats them nude and feel better. The one girl I messed around with that had fake ones I was like 19-20 so boobies were all amazing to me lol


----------



## ccpro (Mar 8, 2021)

Never been a fake boob guy...I mean it's not going to stop me!!!!  I've seen some great ones when they go under the muscle....look natural....I know guys who like the fake look?
My wife had a reduction, dont' expect things to look terrific for a few.  The surgeons don't show many of the in between pics....trust me!  I do think it would be cooler if it was your girls idea....you selfish bastard!  Anyway...good luck.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> My wife needs a reduction because they kill her back.



That's rare in Japanese women.

you hit the jackpot !


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 8, 2021)

ccpro said:


> Never been a fake boob guy...I mean it's not going to stop me!!!!  I've seen some great ones when they go under the muscle....look natural....I know guys who like the fake look?
> My wife had a reduction, dont' expect things to look terrific for a few.  The surgeons don't show many of the in between pics....trust me!  I do think it would be cooler if it was your girls idea....you selfish bastard!  Anyway...good luck.




lol she brought it up that she wouldn’t mind it a few years later I asked her if she was serious and she said ya. I would never suggest plastic surgery for her unless she wanted it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 8, 2021)

As far as my relationship goes, my wife ain't getting those tits done til I say it's time to.
I love em


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 8, 2021)

To touch on what a few guys said, I've also dated a few women with implants and I was never infatuated with thier tits like I have been with certain women's natural breasts.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd like to get mine done but I'm going to wait until I'm 30 and get "fixed" so I can't have kids. Go on realself plastic surgery site to look up top surgeons by you and see reviews. You want to make sure the doctor does them often and lots of before and after pictures. The one I'll be going to will be around 7-8k but he's in the top 100 in the US. 
Silicone under the muscle looks most realistic but not feasible for a lot of female bodybuilders who have large pecs from what I heard. New silicone implants don't leak like old ones and a lot safer now. Saline over the muscle is safest but looks fake as hell in my opinion.

The larger the implant, the higher the chance of complications and will probably need to go back for a breast lift sooner.

Lastly, almost all my GFs who had theirs done in early 20s want to get theirs redone done and need a lift. If she plans on having babies she's definitely going to want to wait! Trust me! When she goes on realself, she should look up ladies with similar builds (height, weight, body type).  Im 5' 8" and a 450 cc implants will look pretty natural for my frame but stupid big on a 5' girl, that's why you don't say "I want DD titties" cause DD on me will look Hella different on another girl lol. I just want to be big enough to fill out a bikini top :-/. I like not having to wear a bra and be perky and this new guy I'm seeing says they're cute but I hate being flat:-(. Hopefully I'll have the money one day. Best luck to your lady!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Kellkell26 said:


> I'd like to get mine done but I'm going to wait until I'm 30 and get "fixed" so I can't have kids. Go on realself plastic surgery site to look up top surgeons by you and see reviews. You want to make sure the doctor does them often and lots of before and after pictures. The one I'll be going to will be around 7-8k but he's in the top 100 in the US.
> Silicone under the muscle looks most realistic but not feasible for a lot of female bodybuilders who have large pecs from what I heard. New silicone implants don't leak like old ones and a lot safer now. Saline over the muscle is safest but looks fake as hell in my opinion.
> 
> The larger the implant, the higher the chance of complications and will probably need to go back for a breast lift sooner.
> ...




You can't go by height alone.  You need to look at the overall build.  MRS. BRICKS is 5' 125 lbs, and those are 650 cc implants.  I would argue they do not look stupid big.  She has a wide back and looks very balanced.  

View attachment 11611

View attachment 11612

View attachment 11613

View attachment 11614


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2021)

I think we need 8 or 9 more angles to give an opinion big guy 



BRICKS said:


> You can't go by height alone.  You need to look at the overall build.  MRS. BRICKS is 5' 125 lbs, and those are 650 cc implants.  I would argue they do not look stupid big.  She has a wide back and looks very balanced.
> 
> View attachment 11611
> 
> ...


----------



## Ped X (Mar 8, 2021)

It is also dependent on the profile of the implants, not just the CC. Like bricks touched on I think the profile is relative to the build of the woman.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2021)

View attachment 11615


Better angle for you Trump?


----------



## white ape (Mar 8, 2021)

No one cares about Trumps opinion. The angle is perfect BRICKS





BRICKS said:


> View attachment 11615
> 
> 
> Better angle for you Trump?


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeh that’s the angle I was looking for, jeez


----------



## Ped X (Mar 8, 2021)

Great angle!


----------



## Kellkell26 (Mar 8, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> You can't go by height alone.  You need to look at the overall build.  MRS. BRICKS is 5' 125 lbs, and those are 650 cc implants.  I would argue they do not look stupid big.  She has a wide back and looks very balanced.
> 
> View attachment 11611
> 
> ...



She looks great and I totally agree with you! This wellness winner: Arnold winner https://imgur.com/a/c3PZ6HC has great body but I don't think her implants look that great cause they are too small for her chest size. The surgeon I consulted with had 3D imaging thing that takes pictures of you at different angles and you can get an idea of different sizes. I like how Vivi winkler looks. I want her tiddies and her quads lol https://imgur.com/a/N20E5rx


----------



## j2048b (Mar 8, 2021)

Kellkell26 said:


> She looks great and I totally agree with you! This wellness winner: Arnold winner https://imgur.com/a/c3PZ6HC has great body but I don't think her implants look that great cause they are too small for her chest size. The surgeon I consulted with had 3D imaging thing that takes pictures of you at different angles and you can get an idea of different sizes. I like how Vivi winkler looks. I want her tiddies and her quads lol https://imgur.com/a/N20E5rx




yeuup i agree 100% those look odd af..... like someone took 2 perfectly round mini soccer balls out of my kids toy bin and stuffed em in there....odd looking for sure...should have made them a bit differently...


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Kellkell26 said:


> She looks great and I totally agree with you! This wellness winner: Arnold winner https://imgur.com/a/c3PZ6HC has great body but I don't think her implants look that great cause they are too small for her chest size. The surgeon I consulted with had 3D imaging thing that takes pictures of you at different angles and you can get an idea of different sizes. I like how Vivi winkler looks. I want her tiddies and her quads lol https://imgur.com/a/N20E5rx



Viv also has more than a little implanted in her ass.  But she does have some big quads.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2021)

Ms. Bricks has got to be the hottest woman in all of Idaho. Hands down.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> Ms. Bricks has got to be the hottest woman in all of Idaho. Hands down.



I would agree with that, thank you.


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2021)

Boobs????? yes please :32 (19):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 11615
> 
> 
> Better angle for you Trump?



I am still working shoulders 3 times per day and 7 days per week so I can score someone in that class.

Lucky man brutha.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Mar 8, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Viv also has more than a little implanted in her ass.  But she does have some big quads.



Don't tell me her butt isn't real?! I feel duped! Idk what's attainable anymore cause idk what's even real! Breast you can change but glutes? Whyyyyyy?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Kellkell26 said:


> Don't tell me her butt isn't real?! I feel duped! Idk what's attainable anymore cause idk what's even real! Breast you can change but glutes? Whyyyyyy?



Pretty sure it's a South American thing.  Graciela Barbosa has some extra junk in the trunk too.  But, both work hard and have built incredible physiques.  Those quads and hamstrings came through hard work, as did the glutes, but 5hose implants give that extra fullness to the upper outer glutes.  Pretty easy to spot if you know what to look for.  Again respect for their hard work.


----------



## Solomc (Mar 10, 2021)

Bricks, I applaud you my friend.


----------

